# Lensprofile Nikon AF-S 80-400



## Gjkoster (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,
I was searching the forums, but could not find an answer to the following..
I can't seem to find the lens profile for the Nikon AF-S 80-400, but it should have been added in LR5, as was mentioned in the what's new blog by Adobe.
All I can find are the 8 (!) standard Nikon lenses that were in LR4.

Am I looking in the wrong spot? Develop-> Lens Corrections -> Profile -> enable -> Nikon -> ....

Many thanks for reading,

Regards,

Germen.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Are you editing a JPEG or a NEF? There's a good chance that the only profile available for that lens is for raw files.

Hal


----------



## Gjkoster (Jul 7, 2013)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Are you editing a JPEG or a NEF? There's a good chance that the only profile available for that lens is for raw files.
> 
> Hal



Thats right on the spot... I was editing an event I shot in JPEG.. I rarely shoot JPG, but this time I did.

Just checked on NEF, and yes, it's there....

Thanks for the swift and right answer 

Regards,

Germen.


----------

